# Samsung Nailing It



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

Closing on $7.0 billion profit for the quarter.

My personal prediction is that they'll overtake Apple in the next 12 months. They're nailing it on Android, which is set to be the Windows of smartphones.

Here's some reaction about profit of this sort, taken from one urban poster in the last 12 months 

"big, fat juicy profit."
"obscene amounts of profit"
"obscenely high levels of profit"
"fat profit"
"even richer"
"the richest"
"fatter and richer"

Tuck in!


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 26, 2012)

That's all very well, but how much have they donated to charity ?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Weird.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2012)

I can't decide which forum is more fun to lurk for pure competitive vitriol; this one or the football one?


----------



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

Aside from my personal prediction that Samsung will be massive, it's all just facts so far!


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Samsung might well prove to be as big a bunch of cunts as Apple. Maybe they already are. 

Happily, I'm not hooked into brand worship, so I won't get all weirdly shirty and try to defend them if it turns out they're well dodgy. 

Unlike some, I have none of that bizarre loyalty to multi billionaire corporations thing either, so it's unlikely my next phone will be by them anyway.


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2012)

keybored said:


> I can't decide which forum is more fun to lurk for pure competitive vitriol; this one or the football one?


 
P&P is still the cattiest forum.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Samsung might well prove to be as big a bunch of cunts as Apple. Maybe they already are.
> 
> Happily, I'm not hooked into brand worship, so I won't get all weirdly shirty and try to defend them if it turns out they're well dodgy.
> 
> Unlike some, I have none of that bizarre loyalty to multi billionaire corporations thing either, so it's unlikely my next phone will be by them anyway.



Even if they've made the best phone?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Samsung might well prove to be as big a bunch of cunts as Apple. Maybe they already are.
> 
> Happily, I'm not hooked into brand worship, so I won't get all weirdly shirty and try to defend them if it turns out they're well dodgy.
> 
> Unlike some, I have none of that bizarre loyalty to multi billionaire corporations thing either, so it's unlikely my next phone will be by them anyway.


 
Samsung techwin are one of the largest Arms Manufacturers in the world. Therefore people who buy samsung are KILLERS!

Its probably one of the only tech companies I've never bought anything made by, although they do make quality screens, and manufacture most flat screen tv's for other companies.


----------



## paolo (Oct 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Samsung techwin are one of the largest Arms Manufacturers in the world. Therefore people who buy samsung are KILLERS!


 


(For the sake of clarity, I do *not* think sim667 is a brand obsessed mental  )


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Samsung techwin are one of the largest Arms Manufacturers in the world. Therefore people who buy samsung are KILLERS!


 
Didn't M&S build the wall with the help of Sainsburys?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 26, 2012)

Samsung are basically OCP.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2012)

firky said:


> Didn't M&S build the wall with the help of Sainsburys?


 
It wasn't just any old wall though, was it? It was an M&S wall.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Samsung are basically OCP.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> That's all very well, but how much have they donated to charity ?


 
Well huge amounts of Samsung's money have gone on certain causes, albeit more to personal accounts or political payoffs. They're the 'most corrupt company in Asia' according to their ex legal chief

He may be overegging the pudding, but Samsung's history is shrouded in all kinds of dodgy political and family shenanigans. Compared to them Apple's a boringly well behaved slice of American corporate pie


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> That's all very well, but how much have they donated to charity ?


 
Very good point, a company that sells arms, uses slave labour and rakes in billions should deffo give tons of cash to charity otherwise they're clearly evil.


----------



## ChrisC (Oct 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Unlike some, I have none of that bizarre loyalty to multi billionaire corporations thing either, so it's unlikely my next phone will be by them anyway.



So what phone do you have now, and which do you have your eye on in the future? 

Sorry being nosy.


----------



## pesh (Oct 28, 2012)

he's got an S2 hasn't he?

according to the samsung-galaxy-note-2-or-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-comparison thread 



editor said:


> I'd like both please


 
or one of the new Nokias if they're not shit.


----------

